
The surprising truth about what motivates us [video] - cellis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc
======
cellis
I came across this after reading an ESPN article about NFL bonuses: (
[http://www.espn.com/blog/nflnation/post/_/id/262951/nfl-
play...](http://www.espn.com/blog/nflnation/post/_/id/262951/nfl-player-
bonuses-gronk-others-chasing-millions-of-dollars) ), and thinking "Why can't
engineers get paid like this?" ( e.g., why don't I get a $100k bonus for
delivering 500 pivotal points? ). That question lead to googling for "Software
engineer bonuses" and that lead to
[https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/5743...](https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/57435/how-
to-structure-bonuses-for-software-developers), which lead me to this video.
Discuss.

